# Tickling Feelings in my Tummy, is it Baby?



## ika

I've had these little tickling feelings in my tummy for a few days now but its too early to be feeling little one isn't it? They happen in different places in my tummy. Some feel like they could be too high up? Are there any diagrams showing where abouts in my tum baby should be at 15.5wks? 

Thank you! Ika x


----------



## StarBound

Nope i did feel like little flutters early on - no one believed me but i was adament i knew what i felt :)


----------



## Butterfly1984

As far as I know - At 15 weeks the top of your uterus should be about 5cm below your bellybutton, it moves up a cm a week from about 12 weeks (so at your bellybutton by 20 weeks, 5cm above bellybutton at 25 weeks etc.) 
Going by this you should be feeling movements 5 cm below your bellybutton and lower. 
It's definitely not too early, I started feeling movements at 15 weeks too, it's amazing isn't it!
I can feel the top of my uterus about a cm below my bb and I'm nearly 19 weeks!
Hope this helps
xx


----------



## Pipsqueek

I also started to feel my baby at 15 weeks and it felt like little tickly strokes on the inside :D


----------



## nicholatmn

I felt tickling too! It was always on the right side and it felt like someone was gently sliding their finger on my belly. Turns out I had an anterior left placenta and the only feeling I could ever feel until just recently was right there.
I think baby! :D


----------



## ika

Thanks for all your help. Pleased to hear you've been feeling little tummy tickles to! :cloud9: 

No one here believes me and thinks I've gone completely loopy (okay, I have gone completely loopy but I'm definately getting those funny feelings!!) :happydance:


----------



## Dbaby129

you are probably feeling lo


----------



## mumof1+1

No-one knows what you are feeling but you hun, ignore them. I think it probably is LO, although it is very hard to explain those first tiny fluttery movements :D Enjoy, from here on they get stronger xx


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

I first felt mine at 13+6 and it was exactly as you have described.... a tickle! Felt like someone lightly running their finger from top to bottom of my uterus from the inside! I _knew_ it wasn't gas because it feels SO MUCH different than that to me! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## daniellelk

I had the exact same feeling! I haven't told anyone tho because I think they will say i'm being daft x


----------



## Kaitybug

Yay! I felt that way, too. Now it feels more like twinges and, sometimes, light pinches. Odd, huh? I'm not sure why some women want to say there is no way you feel so early; I think the mom usually knows that it is something special. Congrats!


----------

